# Diseases that can be related to my symptoms :(



## serafine (Apr 10, 2015)

Please clear my doubts reg my health condition.

In august 2013,I moved to city for job and study purposes..Around october,my bowel movements started to give me much trouble..The symptoms then were lots of gas with diarrhoea and stomach pain.I suffered but didn't care much about it. In feb 2014,Diarrhoea started again with unformed stools,bowel movement immediately after eating anything..meanwhile,my diet habits became utter poor..even drinking water wasn't very hygiene.After suffering for 6 months long,I finally told my parents what was happening with me..(I forgot to mention I took homoeopathic treatment sometimes to get some relief but I wasn't serious in taking medicines regularly).My parents immediately took me to a gastroenterologist..they did some stool test and found out that I've amoebiasis.Doctor prescribed some medicines(I dont remember their names..a course of 10 days).This is the first ever time I ever used allopathic course. So by 10th day,my stools got harder and I almost cried out of pain..So I again went to my homeopathic doctor..he suggested some meds and after using them I felt some relief... Still,some times I suffer a lot,.my intestine lining was damaged and due to hard and painful stools I had to suffer the pain it caused..Once I even saw blood during bowel movement.. This is a real long story sorry to embarrass you..

Current situation: If I eat anything spicy I have to suffer from pain during my bowel movement..I constantly feel mild pain in my stomach(left side above belly),tenderness around belly all the time and painful bowel movements and sometimes narrow stools with pain are really scaring me.I feel like there's some obstructing like thing in my rectum(I'm not sure,,because when stool reach that point,I get hell lot of pain).There's a constant pain and little pressure in my rectum at same point.I'm a little weak and scared to get any tests done..I'm basically a vegetarian and I'm 15 - 20 kgs overweight..My age is 23.So,I'm concerned about my weight and health and I started to include 50% raw veggies in my food.After starting raw food diet i got massive bowel movements. I wonder what's really happening inside me.. I read somewhere that amoebiasis gets irritated when we eat raw food..but I really need to lots of fibre for overall health.

I'm scared because I can relate these symptoms to colon cancer and IBS and chron's disease&#8230;Please help me out


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Cancer is highly unlikely at your age. Keep participating in the forum and learning from other people's experiences.


----------

